# Hello Robboat & Senior members please comment



## tayyabpak (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello Robboat & Senior members,
I am a qualified electronic technician coming to Regional Western Australia on state sponsorship from Pakistan. Your guidance on the following issues will be highly appretiated:
1. Which regions or cities will be the best for me at regional WA.
2. what sectors should I explore after moving to WA.
3. What will be steps for me to get electrical license.

Regards,

Muhammad Tayyab,
Islamabad.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

tayyabpak said:


> Hello Robboat & Senior members,
> I am a qualified electronic technician coming to Regional Western Australia on state sponsorship from Pakistan. Your guidance on the following issues will be highly appretiated:
> 1. Which regions or cities will be the best for me at regional WA.
> 2. what sectors should I explore after moving to WA.
> ...


Hi Muhammad,
You will be lucky....electronic techs are rare in regional WA....so you should be in demand.

What is your specialty...?
Do you repair HF radio? Or similar..?

Travel around the whole state as there are many choices and places to live.....

My suggestion is that you look at Geraldton or Albany.....unless you want to go further north...?
Both are great areas to live and have a (very) wide service area that a good electronic tech could service.
Geraldton has a better (warmer) climate than Albany.....look them up and check the options.

The other choice is to go with the mining sector....but that can be good for money but bad for social life....mainly at Kalgoorlie, Karratha, Port Hedland.
Is your family coming with you...?

Progress from electronic tech to licensed electrician would be hard.....maybe you will need to start again.....have you done actual HV wiring instals and commissioning?
240v, 415v and 600v instal work?

I used to live at Exmouth and contract to Karratha and other locations.....it is a good life... but you move on and life take you in new directions....

You will enjoy WA.....

Hope this helps....


----------



## tayyabpak (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Robboat,
Thanks a lot for your reply.
I have to give you some more details so you can guide me better.
I am a family man with 3 kids.
My field is related to operation & maintenance of electronic systems and machines.
Soldering & desoldering, fabrication of pcb's.
Testing of electronic systems.

Regards, 
Muhammad Tayyab

I have not studied electrical wiring nor I have any electrical related experience.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

tayyabpak said:


> Hi Robboat,
> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> I have to give you some more details so you can guide me better.
> I am a family man with 3 kids.
> ...


Hi,
Family:
Better to stay with the main towns I mentioned Muhammad....better schools, health, shopping and entertainment options for the wife & kids.
Work:
Great that you have fabrication experience.
Have you worked with plc's....? Repair work?
There is a big need in rural WA for skilled techs to fix radios and other communication equipment. Other areas are automation control and sensors.
Electrical License:
Have you thought about a "restricted electrical license"....disconnect & reconnect to 1000v...?
Full License....
You will probably need to go back to school for this....TAFE does courses and there is always the opportunity to get a traineeship with the larger companies if you are good enough.
You need time doing wiring and installations - maybe a few years before you will get a electrical contractors license. 
See the links:
Power Training Services WA
Licensing of electrical workers and contractors - EnergySafety - Department of Commerce

Hope this helps......


----------



## tayyabpak (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot Robboat for your valuable feed back. I am also considering Mandurah. What's your suggestion for Mandurah.i.e for family, kids, & electronics jobs.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

tayyabpak said:


> Thanks a lot Robboat for your valuable feed back. I am also considering Mandurah. What's your suggestion for Mandurah.i.e for family, kids, & electronics jobs.


Mandurah is in the city now...lots of people commute to Perth every day for work....

I thought it was a rural/regional sponsorship...have you checked the actual terms of the sponsorship....???
Does it limit where you can settle for the sponsorship period...?

My gut call is that you will be better off in Geraldton......good location, beaches and access to mining and agriculture markets.
Plus - they have been awarded the "square kilometer array" project......about $1b of investment and jobs for technicians.


----------



## tayyabpak (Apr 20, 2012)

I will be on 489 provisional visa. Below are the post codes I can live and work in.

Western Australia
except Perth and surrounding areas
6041 to 6044
6083 to 6084
6121 to 6126
6200 to 6799


Regards,
Muhammad Tayyab.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

tayyabpak said:


> I will be on 489 provisional visa. Below are the post codes I can live and work in.
> 
> Western Australia
> except Perth and surrounding areas
> ...


My gut says go with 6530......

6210 is safe and easy....but you might not like it as it is a holiday spot and dormitory suburb for Perth.
And I do not know if there is any demand for electronics techs there.....


----------



## tayyabpak (Apr 20, 2012)

Dear Robboat,
Thanks a lot for your valuable guidance. The information you have provided will be very beneficial for me. I am now considering Geraldton, Port Hedland & Karratha.
I have to choose wisely keeping both in mind, my family & my professional life.


----------



## avira (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi I am planning to movr to australia by this year end. I am into IT Test Management. Can someone senior here guide me in which would be the city I should land in first for searching the related jobs.


----------



## avira (Aug 20, 2013)

Any body thr????


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

avira said:


> Hi I am planning to movr to australia by this year end. I am into IT Test Management. Can someone senior here guide me in which would be the city I should land in first for searching the related jobs.


Ok.....IT tester....
Pretty narrow field of expertise = narrow job opportunities.

I would look to Sydney as there are 781 jobs for you in NSW.
SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Otherwise go online with Elance or similar for your IT test job.

Hope this helps...
Good luck.


----------



## avira (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for your help


----------

